# What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

A little levity, or growth, take your pick.

Anyone trying different ways to "indulge" sexually with your spouse or SO?

What new things on your sexual bucket list are you both going to try? 

Just to take minds off the serious questions 😋

What's on your mind?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

@Ragnar Ragnasson polling questions are not allowed in Sex in Marriage so I moved your thread to social. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

Thanks ! 👍


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Well, first I would have to get a partner......ouch for me


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



Numb26 said:


> Well, first I would have to get a partner......ouch for me


Wouldn't now be the time to try those new AI robotic spouses? Great way to practice safe sex and social distancing at the same time right?? >>


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

red oak said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, first I would have to get a partner......ouch for me
> ...


Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



Numb26 said:


> Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

red oak said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?
> ...


I could always let the jailbird hunker down here! LOL


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

If my wife and I actually get any time at home during our isolation event. Then maybe I will look into doing some sexercise. It has interested me and maybe I could convince her to give up some gardening time to try it out.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



Numb26 said:


> Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?


a 12 pack should get you twins.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

oldtruck said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?
> ...


I'll bargain with them


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

Y'all are killin' me!

Good answers all. Jocularity will win the day!

I was even shopping Amazon for toys to add to toy box. Actually, still am. 😎👍


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



oldtruck said:


> *A 12-pack should get you twins.*


*And a 24-pack from Sam's Club or Costco should get you a trip "around the world!"

Not that anybody in their right mind would ever want to go!*


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

arbitrator said:


> oldtruck said:
> 
> 
> > *A 12-pack should get you twins.*
> ...


All I can picture in my head is that scene from "Full Metal Jacket" and Matthew Modine saying, "2 rolls is all my mom let's me spend"


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

This will sound boring, but I really haven't gotten all crazy from a sex standpoint during the quarantine. Its really more of the same (not saying this is a bad thing). I guess its hard to explain. I am not really feeling all that kinky these days. I kind of just like being held/kissed and regular old vanilla sex when I am feeling like I feel these days. When this whole thing started my girlfriend and I thought we would have gone through the entire "kink" drawer by now. But we really haven't wanted to. Perhaps because there is so much uncertainty? I really don't have an answer. But its just been movies, long walks and hikes, home cooked meals, and regular plain old sex when the mood suits us. Yeah....I know, I am a disappointment.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

I think the plan is to try out a new kink called extreme social distancing. No eye contact, and a five word per day maximum.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



Numb26 said:


> All I can picture in my head is that scene from "Full Metal Jacket" and Matthew Modine saying, "2 rolls is all my mom let's me spend"


I was thinkin about the movie Hurt Locker, the quote "spit and rub, spit and rub".


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



arbitrator said:


> *And a 24-pack from Sam's Club or Costco should get you a trip "around the world!"
> 
> Not that anybody in their right mind would ever want to go!*


"Around the world" is sometimes slang for a variety of sexual positions done sequentially in one night. At one time doing French, Russian, Italian, German, etc. was slang for different sexual positions and doing "around the world" was doing them all (or many) in the same night.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Around%20the%20World

Some of us who have canceled their travel vacation plans or cruises are in our boredom developing "wanderlust," but I am pretty sure that my wife would never be up for "around the world" then again, I might only be "up" for part of it (pun intended).:surprise:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*

For variations, sometimes I just look around the house for things, locations, and conditions to make use of.

Like in the movie Failure to Launch I believe it was Terry Bradshaw who said "this is my nekkid room".

I've told my DW the whole house is my nekkid room, now that we're empty nesters. 

I waited about 20 years to be able to walk through the house naked again if I wanted to.

Mission accomplished daily!!


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



leftfield said:


> If my wife and I actually get any time at home during our isolation event. Then maybe I will look into doing some sexercise. It has interested me and maybe I could convince her to give up some gardening time to try it out.


How about doing it IN the garden????


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



red oak said:


> Wouldn't now be the time to try those new AI robotic spouses? Great way to practice safe sex and social distancing at the same time right?? >>


What if they are made in China?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rubix Cubed said:


> red oak said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't now be the time to try those new AI robotic spouses? Great way to practice safe sex and social distancing at the same time right?? <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" ></a><a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" ></a>
> ...


You should always lysol wipe your sex doll regardless of CV hotspots!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

*Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*



Rubix Cubed said:


> What if they are made in China?


:surprise::surprise:NO No!! :grin2:


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I think this is a trap to get me banned! Resisting!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> I think this is a trap to get me banned! Resisting!


LoL!😄


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We aren't getting any kinkier but the sex has been more frequent and much more intense.😉


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

And there is some, yet spotty, researched evidence that sex 1-3 times a week boosts your immune system. Greater than 3 times is fun but no further boost in immunity. The research was on 300 college age people.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife feels a bit challenged for us to have much sex while all our kids are home, and since we are locked in our house for likely another month, I am finding I have to be really creative to have sex at all, let alone try something new. With that said, I have suggested we try having her use her Womanizer Pro toy, while bent over the bathroom counter, and I go down on her from behind at the same time. She has yet to take me up on the offer, but she sounded somewhat intrigued. I figured with the shower running in the background, it will not be obvious to the kids.....we shall see if it works out


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

We haven't done anything new, but we did have a 'ladies in charge' day.
I never did get dressed, all day. And my tongue is sore!


----------



## Muzzle (May 9, 2020)

Trampoline, not as easy or great as it would seem, but ok. Finally got to break in the back of the Tahoe


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Numb26 said:


> Maybe I could trade a 12 packing Charmin for one?


You might have to toss in a twelve pack of paper towels too.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> *Re: What new sexual activities will be tried, now all are "quarantined" with your SO?*
> 
> For variations, sometimes I just look around the house for things, locations, and conditions to make use of.
> 
> ...


I envy you. We went empty nest, to then later take in my stepson's best friend. I don't regret it in and of itself, because he was having a problem living with his parents. We love him like our own son (he became child #9), But I was hoping that he would have gotten himself together by now. I want my empty nest back!


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife and I tried Om'ing (orgasmic meditation) last night. We had tried once before, may years ago, after seeing a Ted Talk about it. Our kids were home, and it can be done fairly quietly, so I think that is why the wife suggested it. We did not do it all the way to orgasm, but it was a interesting experience.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Monkey bars installed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Presently we're experimenting with different elevations and memory foam pillows on different furniture. 

And the whole tantric sex music genre.


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

Not really an experiment, but I have found a few new things being tried while we’ve been self-quarantined since early March. I don’t really think this is related to having any extra time as we are still busy and have a lot going on, just not outside of the house. Anyway, a few new things recently are:

1. Face riding - its only happened once in the last few weeks, but she straddled my face and let me orally pleasure her. We have a headboard and she sort of leaned forward and held onto the headboard and I used my hands to caress her body, tease her nipples and even a little light ass swatting, lol. She really seemed to enjoy it and so did I. I could certainly make do with more of that in my life! 

2. Longer toy use - the best way for my wife to get pleasure during sex is to use a toy. She LOVES her womanizer, we have the starlet and Pro40 model. Anyway, lately it seems the toy has come out more often and for longer. Typically she can have her first O within a minute or so from using the toy. Our SOP is to have her bed over the bed, prop one leg up over the edge of the bed and then I enter her standing from behind. She can hold the toy in place and have back to back multiple Os which is really quite a thing of beauty to behold. I try to be still and focus on enhancing her experience, caressing her body, teasing her breasts, some light hair pulling. She will eventually get worn out and literally tire from the intense Os. Thats when she will signal to me that she’s ready for me to finish. Then we usually end with both of us having one big O finale together. It’s really something else, and shocking in some ways if you knew that for the bulk of our marriage, she was the type to rarely have an O at all and hated sex toys lol. Progress!!!

3. Erotic exploration - typically I would not consider my wife to have an erotic bone in her body. Usually things are very vanilla (except for scenario 2 above) kind of cold and mechanical. But during the face riding experience in my first point above, she tried something new that has never happened before in our 21 years together. She was using her own hands to stimulate her clitoris and even some internal play. I was still orally pleasuring her and it was incredibly erotic to see her do this. To top it off, she would pull her fingers out of her V and have me lick and suck on them. This has NEVER happened before and it was great! Needless to say this added to the experience and created a whole new level of excitement. When we finished that session, she even commented to me that it was incredibly erotic for her as well. 

I think thats about it for us, otherwise, we don’t have sex very often. I usually try to let her set the pace since she‘s lower drive and has other inhibitions and challenges around letting herself enjoy physical/sexual pleasure.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Strip UNO. Lose the hand and lose an article of clothing or perform a deed or answer a question. Game doesn't usually last longer than 30 minutes though.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Diceplayer said:


> Strip UNO. Lose the hand and lose an article of clothing or perform a deed or answer a question. Game doesn't usually last longer than 30 minutes though.


I've got rules for Strip Munchkin, if you want something different.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Currently, I am enjoying guilt free, no expectation, free spirited sex. Something I haven't had in 15 years. Amazing what a clean slate and freedom can do for you!


----------

